# Mantelabnutzung reduzieren?



## Jesh (12. April 2014)

Hallo, wenn auf Trails eine relativ scharfe Wendung kommt, blockiere ich gerne das Hinterrad und schliddere um die Kurve. Jetzt is mir aufgefallen das mein Profil am hinteren Mantel ziemlich runter ist. Ich denke mal das dass davon kommt. Mir macht das unheimlich viel Spaß und ich würde ungern darauf verzichten. Allerdings hab ich keine Lust mir ständig nen neuen Mantel zu kaufen. 

Mich würde interessieren ob ihr das auch macht oder so etwas in der Regel eher vermeidet.

Liebe Grüße

Daniel

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain77 (12. April 2014)

Ich weiss das es Spass macht, kommt aber nicht gut an, weil nicht nur dein Material sondern auch die Wege darunter leiden.
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules
Gruss M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (13. April 2014)

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules

Und: Wenn du nicht ständig neue Mäntel kaufen willst, lass es.


----------



## tombrider (13. April 2014)

Klar, wo Du damit Erosion verursachst, solltest Du es vermeiden! Und Fußgänger usw. sollte man auch nicht erschrecken. Schneller bist Du damit auch nicht, sondern wirklich langsamer! Aber wenn es Spaß macht, gibt es mehr oder weniger geeignete Reifen dafür. Erstens vom Fahrverhalten her (manche gehen sehr ruppig ins Rutschen über), und außerdem vom Verschleiß. Die preiswerten Michelin mögen das gar nicht, da brechen komplette Stollen raus. Die günstigen Schwalbe-Reifen sind besser, zeigen aber auch sehr schnell Knabberspuren. Rutschen auch nicht so kontrollierbar. Als ideal hat sich für mich der IRC Trailbear erwiesen: Lebt lange, rutscht kontrollierbar, ist recht günstig. Besser, aber auch teurer (und auf Asphalt mit mehr Rollwiderstand) ist der Maxxis Minion R, der seeeeehr lange Drifts perfekt kontrollierbar macht und erstaunlich lange überlebt.


----------



## ron101 (14. April 2014)

Das Rad halt nicht ganz blockieren, sonder nur so, dass es noch etwas mit dreht, fein dosiert.
Dann nutzt es Mantel und Trail nicht so arg ab, und macht trotzdem Spass.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. April 2014)

Unsaubere Fahrtechnik. Schlecht für die Wege und Öl ins Feuer der Wegesperrer.
Ein FT-Kurs kann helfen!


----------



## sun909 (14. April 2014)

Das kommt von den besch... Videos, in denen die Checker immer so "cool" sliden... 

Könnt ihr gerne im Park machen, in freier Wildbahn ist das verdammt uncool!

Grüße


----------



## pndrev (15. April 2014)

Die Shaper im Park freuen sich bestimmt auch über ständig zerbremste Anlieger...


----------



## tombrider (15. April 2014)

Nun mal auf dem Teppich bleiben: Man "zerstört" damit keine Forststraße, und gegenüber einem Harvester sind die Spuren auch in freier Wildbahn lächerlich gering. Und selbst Harvester-Spuren verschwinden erstaunlich schnell. Es kommt wirklich drauf an, wo man das macht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (15. April 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Nun mal auf dem Teppich bleiben: Man "zerstört" damit keine Forststraße ... Es kommt wirklich drauf an, wo man das macht.



Wer lesen kann:



Jesh schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn auf Trails eine relativ scharfe Wendung kommt, blockiere ich gerne das Hinterrad und schliddere um die Kurve.
> ...



Tja, leider nicht Forststrasse sondern im Trail...


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. April 2014)

Es gibt schon genug Probleme mit der Freigabe/Sperrung von Trails. 

Eines der zentralen Argumente ist immer Beschädigung/Erosion/Ausfahren von Wegen --> daher: wessen Laufrad im Wald blockiert, der macht alles falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (16. April 2014)

Bei mir in Göttingen ist gerade Holzfäll-Hauptsaison, wo die Holzfäller mit Unimogs, Harvestern, Geländewagen und so weiter munter über die Wanderwege fahren. Wartet man ein paar Monate, verschwinden die halbmetertiefen Reifenspuren von selbst. Wer mir da erzählen will, daß ein blockierendes Hinterrad eines Fahrrades überall böse Erosion und Schäden verursacht, der macht sich lächerlich. Ja, es gibt eindeutig Orte, wo das der Fall ist! Nämlich an Hängen, wo das ablaufende Regenwasser aus einer kleinen Furche ein richtiges Bachbett machen kann. Also auf Trails im Gebirge wirklich unbedingt vermeiden! Auf einem ebenen, festen Waldtrail ist das völlig unbedenklich. Jemand, dem es Spaß macht, quer zu fahren, wird es auch nach einem Fahrtechnik-Kurs immer noch Spaß machen. Daß es völlig sinnlos ist, ist dabei völlig irrelevant. Mountainbiken an sich ist ziemlich sinnlos, Downhillfahren um so mehr.


----------



## F4B1 (16. April 2014)

Der Unterschied ist: Die Forstwirtschaft darf ganz offiziell in den Wald.

Wir werden sehr oft nur geduldet.


----------



## tombrider (16. April 2014)

Außer in Baden-Württemberg mit seiner bekloppten 2-Meter-Regel darf man doch überall in den Wald, oder? Außer in ausgewiesenen Naturschutzgebieten. Nicht querfeldein, klar.


----------



## pndrev (16. April 2014)

Wegsperrungen können überall vorgenommen werden (derzeit zB großes Trailgebiet in Bayern neu gesperrt, und hier ist eigentlich das liberalste Waldgesetz). Und je mehr "störende" Spuren, desto mehr Beschwerden, desto eher Sperrungen.

Also lass es einfach. Es geht beim Mountainbiking generell derzeit auch viel um die Außenwirkung.


----------



## Braunbaer (16. April 2014)

ich beschränke die Trailrules immer auf diesen Satz: "Gute Mountainbiker hinterlassen keine Spuren".

Abgesehen davon, dass das Skidden die Wege erodieren lässt, gibt es effektivere Methoden, z.B. aktive Kurventechnik mit Drücken, lernt man in den div. MTB-Kursen. Oder einfach das Hinterrad umsetzen 

Ach ja, zum Thema: Auf Asphalt nutzen die Reifen sehr stark ab. Die Reifen, die ich nur im Wald fahre, halten schon viele Jahre und noch viele weitere. Allerdings skidde ich auch nicht um die Kurven


----------



## Jesh (16. April 2014)

Also ganz gleich wie schädlich das für die Wege ist ich werd das blockieren in Zukunft versuchen zu vermeiden. Geht halt nicht immer, manchmal muss man ja bremsen.  Unnötiges driften werd ich jedenfalls unterlassen. Einfach um das Bild der Mountainbiker nicht zu versauen.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. April 2014)

@Jesh


----------



## Radler-01 (17. April 2014)

Das nenn ich dochmal "Größe": ich könnte..., ich würde gerne..., - aber ich kann es auch lassen:



Jesh schrieb:


> ... Einfach um das Bild der Mountainbiker nicht zu versauen.  ...



Dafür gibt es eigentlich nur eins:  
Wäre schön, wenn sich das viele als Anregung/Vorbild nehmen !


----------



## Wilddieb (19. April 2014)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Versuche sonst mal, etwas mehr mit dem Vorderrad zu bremsen. Viele bremsen fast nur mit der Hinterradbremse, aus Angst zu stürzen und schliddern dann den halben Trail mit dem Hinterrad herunter. Aber stürzen tut man früher oder später sowieso mal, also rate ich einfach mal die Grenze vom Vorderreifen zu ertasten, die liegt oft viel höher als man denkt.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. April 2014)

Nur halt nicht unbedingt gleich schlagartig in (während) einer Kurve, am besten noch in unbekanntem Terrain.
Du hast nur eine "Währung" zur Verfügung (Traktion), und die gibst du entweder fürs Bremsen oder für das Um-die-Kurve-fahren aus.


----------



## Jesh (20. April 2014)

Mit dem Vorderrad bremsen tuh ich schon länger. Hab mittlerweile ein ganz gutes Gefühl dafür. Ohne das Vordderrad zu blockieren würd ich mache Trails nicht unbeschadet runterkommen 
Mal was andres. Ich will morgen früh wieder auf Tour gehen. Es hat mir allerdings letzte Woche nen 5cm langen Nagel ins Hinterrad gehauen. Is komplett durch den Schlauch, also 2 Löcher. Genau an der Stelle an der ich die Stollen komplett runter gebremst habe. War ziemlich etzent das Rad 5 km heim zu schieben/tragen.... Schlauch is repariert. Für nen neuen Mantel fehlt mir auf die Schnelle das Geld. Jetzt hab ich natürlich Angst das mir morgen wieder sowas passiert weil auf dem Mantel echt kaum noch Profil ist. Ich hab mir überlegt den vorderen Mantel (Profil ist hier gut) aufs hintere Laufrrad zu ziehen. Weil rutschen tut das hintere Rad ja in der Regel doch eher mehr als das vordere.
Was meint ihr? Soll ichs so lassen und auf gut Glück morgen losfahren oder die Mäntel  (vorne nach hinten) wechseln?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. April 2014)

Ne, so nicht: immer den 'grippigeren' Reifen vorn! Packst halt Pumpe und Flickzeug ein. Dann kommst schon Heim.


----------



## Jesh (20. April 2014)

Hab leider nur ne Standpumpe.  Eventuell hat ein Kumpel noch eine.  Danke Robert und auch allen anderen.  Bin echt dankbar für eure Hilfsbereitschaft.  Für nen Anfänger wie mich sind manche Dinge gar nicht so einfach. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (20. April 2014)

Hu. Welcher Reifen war das denn mal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damit würd ich nicht mehr fahren wollen, gerade wenn dann noch 2 Löcher drin sind, die nicht geflickt wurden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. April 2014)

Smart Sam, oder?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. April 2014)

Das müsste ein smart sam gewesen sein 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (20. April 2014)

Ja Smart Sam.. Loch war nur eins drin. Nur durch den Schlauch is der Nagel zwei mal. Geht leider nicht anders. Ich will fahren und hab keinen neuen Mantel


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. April 2014)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ja Smart Sam.. Loch war nur eins drin. Nur durch den Schlauch is der Nagel zwei mal. Geht leider nicht anders. Ich will fahren und hab keinen neuen Mantel



Naja ein smart sam ist ja jetzt kein so großer Verlust 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## sp00n82 (20. April 2014)

Hm. Nimm nen Stück alten Mantel mit, den du uU innen über das Loch legen kannst, falls es sich durch den Luftdruck weitet.
Ist nicht optimal, aber so verhinderst du wenigstens, dass sich der Schlauch durch drückt.


----------



## Jesh (20. April 2014)

Ich hab leider keinen alten Mantel.  Kann ich auch was andres nehmen?  Wie groß sollte das Stück sein? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. April 2014)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keinen alten Mantel.  Kann ich auch was andres nehmen?  Wie groß sollte das Stück sein?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Hast einen alten Schlauch ? Oder reifen flicken?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. April 2014)

Kannst auch 'n Stück Panzertape o.ä. von innen auf's Loch kleben. Geht ja nur drum, das sich der Schlauch nicht durchs Löchlein drücken kann.


----------



## Jesh (20. April 2014)

Alten Schlauch hab ich auch nicht.  Ich werd Panzertape nehmen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wilddieb (20. April 2014)

Wird sicher ne Weile halten. Bis du etwas Geld für nen neuen Reifen hast, kannst du dir nächste Woche noch nen defekten Schlauch bei nem Fahrradmech besorgen. Ist ja wieder Saiseon und da fällt einiges an. Den schnippelst du dir zurecht und legst ihn in den Reifen, so hast du eine zusätzliche Schicht die dem abgefahrenen Reifen etwas Pannenschutz bietet.
Aber ist sicher ne gute Gelegenheit etwas Material schonendes Fahren zu üben.


----------



## Schildbürger (20. April 2014)

Und den alten Schlauch kannst du noch recyceln. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flicken-selbst-gemacht.578045/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (21. April 2014)

Gute Idee 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## psychorad!cal (21. April 2014)

Mach nen MountainkingII mit Black Chilli drauf,damit pflügst du jeden Trail wie die Pros


----------



## Jesh (21. April 2014)

Wie viel Bar sollte ich eigentlich im Wald drauf haben.? Ich wiege 65 kg und fahre smart sam 2.25.  Im Moment sind immer 3 Bar drauf.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. April 2014)

1,8 langt!


----------



## Jesh (21. April 2014)

Merci

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fred-star (21. April 2014)

3 bar  nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (21. April 2014)

Das Cube Analog in deinem Album ist bestimmt nicht für Stunts freigegeben, für die man tatsächlich 3 bar in 2.25ern bräuchte. Aber die Bilder sind gut.


----------



## Jesh (21. April 2014)

Man lernt nie aus . War heute mit 2 Bar auf Tour und der Unterschied is wirklich krass.  Für was für Stunts braucht man denn 3 Bar?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fred-star (21. April 2014)

Also ich kann dir am hr 2,2 bar und vorne 1,9 bis 2,0bar empfehlen. Für mich perfekt


----------



## sp00n82 (21. April 2014)

fred-star schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir am hr 2,2 bar und vorne 1,9 bis 2,0bar empfehlen. Für mich perfekt


Mh, mit 65kg? Finde ich etwas viel, auch wenns nur 2.25er Reifen sind.



Jesh schrieb:


> Für was für Stunts braucht man denn 3 Bar?


Irgendwelche Drops ins Flat. Am besten noch auf Asphalt.


----------



## fred-star (21. April 2014)

Ok ich habe 90kg sage ja für mich perfekt


----------



## RetroRider (21. April 2014)

Bergauf mit voll belastetem Hinterrad auf eine spitze Stufe draufknallen wäre so das Härteste, was mir einfällt. Da braucht man wirklich viel Druck.
Ich fahre vorne einen doppelt schweren Reifen mit 1,1 bar. In einen "normalen" Reifen muss man natürlich mehr reinpumpen, aber beim Tour/AM-Mountainbike selbst in 2.1er-Reifen normalerweise nicht mehr als 2 bar.
Und weil man's nicht oft genug schreiben kann: Bei gleichem Druck ist der breitere Reifen härter. Druck = Kraft / Fläche. Gleicher Druck * mehr Fläche = mehr Spannkraft.


----------



## Eisbein (21. April 2014)

also das mit der stümperhaften physikalischen herleitung würde ich ja fast anzweifeln, wenn ich jetzt nicht zu faul zum denken wäre


----------



## sp00n82 (21. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also das mit der stümperhaften physikalischen herleitung würde ich ja fast anzweifeln, wenn ich jetzt nicht zu faul zum denken wäre


Ist im Resultat aber korrekt und nennt sich Kesselformel.


----------



## RetroRider (21. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also das mit der stümperhaften physikalischen herleitung würde ich ja fast anzweifeln, wenn ich jetzt nicht zu faul zum denken wäre


Das war keine Herleitung, sondern nur ein ganz grober Grundzusammenhang: Kraft summiert sich über die Fläche auf, und ein breiterer Reifen hat mehr Fläche.
Völlig offensichtlich wird's, wenn man es einfach mal umgekehrt betrachtet: Auf der Aufstandsfläche stellt sich ein Kräftegleichgewicht ein. 1 bar = 1 kg / cm². Bei 2 bar und 5 cm² Aufstandsfläche könnte ein Reifen nur 10 kg tragen, wenn nicht doch irgendwie von woanders her Tragkraft kommt als nur von dem punktuell betrachteten Druck.


----------



## SofusCorn (23. April 2014)

Hm, ich glaub Spannkraft und Kesselformel sind jetzt nicht so interessant, wenn man breite vs schmale Reifen Druck erklären will. Es hat mehr etwas damit zu tun, dass ein breiter Reifen eine breitere Aufstellfläche hat. Dadurch muss er weniger eingedrückt werden bei gleichem Druck, um das Fahrrad zu tragen.
Druck ist definiert als Kraft pro Fläche:
p = F/A
Oder anders gesagt:
F = p*A
Das Gewicht des Fahrrads F ändert sich nicht. Ein breiterer Reifen hat eine größere Aufstandsfläche A, entsprechend darf der Reifendruck p niedriger sein. Als Milchmädchen-Rechnung: Ein 2,5 Zoll Reifen ist 25% breiter als ein 2 Zoll Reifen. Kann der schmale 2 Zoll Reifen bei 2 bar ohne Durchschlag gefahren werden, kann der breite 2,5 Zoll Reifen bei 1,6 bar gefahren werden (2/1.25=1.6).

edit: eigentlich ist der breite Reifen auch weicher bei gleichem Druck, wenn man mitm Finger reindrückt. Wenn man allerdings drauf fährt "fühlt" es sich härter an, weil er "härter federt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (23. April 2014)

Toll. Ich bestreite ja nicht, daß das zunächst mal schön plausibel klingt. Bis man konkrete Zahlen in die Formel einsetzt. Bei geschätzten 5 cm² Aufstandsfläche bräuchte man nach der Formel 20 bar, um 100 kg zu tragen.


----------



## SofusCorn (24. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Bei geschätzten 5 cm² Aufstandsfläche bräuchte man nach der Formel 20 bar, um 100 kg zu tragen.



Man würde eher die Reifenaufstandsfläche berechnen, als anzunehmen, dass man sie wüsste:
F = 100 kg,
p = 2 bar = 2 kg/cm2
A = F/p = 100/2 = 50 cm2 aufstandsfläche gesamt.
Pro Rad = 50/2 = 25 cm2. Also nen Fleck mit 5 cm x 5 cm oder 10 cm x 2,5 cm.

Die Formel soll ja nur grob erklären was den Unterschied ausmacht. Wenn man es genau wissen will, muss man vermutlich noch einige Sachen berücksichtigen:
- wie sich der Druck ändert durch das Eindrücken des Reifens (ich schätze mal 1%-10%? Entsprechend geringer wird die benötigte Aufstandsfläche).
- Das der Druck nicht gleichmäßig verteilt ist, sondern wahrscheinlich maximal im Zentrum der Aufflagefläche sein könnte. Keine Ahnung welchen Einfluss das hat.
- Wie sich die Stollen vom Reifenprofil auf die Aufstandsfläche auswirken (ich glaube wenig)

Die Aufstandsfläche nennt sich übrigens auch "Latsch". Dazu findet man auch einige Google ergebnisse:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reifenaufstandsfläche
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm?skip=1

edit: Um mal ne Größenordnung zu haben (unabhängig von der Bildaussage ;D).


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Die Links kenne ich alle schon. Und die Werbebildchen von Giant, die suggerieren sollen, daß 27.5" bei den Vorteilen größerer Räder ganz nah an 29" ist, aber bei den Nachteilen größerer Räder plötzlich ganz nah an 26" ist, kenne ich auch schon. 
Ich glaube nicht, daß ein MTB-Reifen 50 cm² Latsch hat. Außerdem musst du noch die g-Kräfte berücksichtigen. In bestimmten Situationen bringt man kurzzeitig bestimmt auch mal 200 kg auf den Reifen, aber der Reifen kann nicht durch weiteres Einfedern den Latsch oder den Druck beliebig vergrößern und schlägt erfahrungsgemäß trotzdem nicht so schnell durch.
Es ist also sehr unrealistisch, anzunehmen, die Spannung hätte überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf die Härte.


----------



## SofusCorn (24. April 2014)

Viel spamnung ist da aber auch nicht drauf. Wenn der schlauch platt ist kann man den reifenmantel ja ziemlich mühelos bis auf die felge runter drücken. Ich würde jetzt aber auch nicht meine Hand ins feuer legen für die Rechnungen. Latsch durch Eigengewicht sollte man allerdings experimentell leicht ermitteln können.  Zb fahrrad auf wellpappe stellen oder so


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Viel spamnung ist da aber auch nicht drauf. Wenn der schlauch platt ist kann man den reifenmantel ja ziemlich mühelos bis auf die felge runter drücken. [...]


Willst du mich ver*******? Bei 0 bar ist ein breiter Reifen natürlich nicht stärker gespannt als ein schmaler Reifen. Aber bei jedem Druck über 0 bar. (Es sei denn, der breitere Reifen ist gleichzeitig dickwandiger.)
Was meinst du, warum auf einer Felge für breitere Reifen niedrigere Maximaldrücke draufstehen? Bei 0 bar ist doch jeder Reifen ungespannt, also muss doch auch bei 10 bar der 2.5er völlig locker sein.


----------



## SofusCorn (24. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Willst du mich ver*******? [...] Was meinst du, warum auf einer Felge für breitere Reifen niedrigere Maximaldrücke draufstehen? Bei 0 bar ist doch jeder Reifen ungespannt, also muss doch auch bei 10 bar der 2.5er völlig locker sein.



Ich bin jetzt kein Ingenieur. Kann ja sein, das ich etwas nicht berücksichtige. Klär mich auf. 
Ich hätte den niedrigeren erlaubten Maximaldruck bei breiteren Reifen jetzt einfach über die Reifenfläche interpretieren. Wenn der Reifen breiter ist, hat er eine größere Fläche. Größere Fläche bei gleichem Druck heißt, dass eine größere Gesamtkraft wirkt. Entsprechend will eine größere Kraft den Reifen von der Felge drücken. Ähnlich wie bei Luftpumpen: Hat die Pumpe einen breiteren Kolben, ist es anstrengender zu pumpen, weil der Druck auf eine größere Kolbenfläche wirkt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie sich die Reifengeometrie/Material/Materialspannung auswirkt. Ich guck mir das mit der Kesselformel später nochmal woanders an. Auf wiki klangs für mich nicht so relevant für diesen Fall.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. April 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Wenn der Reifen breiter ist, hat er eine größere Fläche. Größere Fläche bei gleichem Druck heißt, dass eine größere Gesamtkraft wirkt. Entsprechend will eine größere Kraft den Reifen von der Felge drücken.


Genau hierfür ist die Kesselformel gedacht: Tangentialspannung in einem Rohr mit Innendruck. Dass das Rohr zu einem Torus gebogen ist, ist dabei zweitrangig.



Ecksofa schrieb:


> - wie sich der Druck ändert durch das Eindrücken des Reifens (ich schätze mal 1%-10%? Entsprechend geringer wird die benötigte Aufstandsfläche).


Der Druck kann sich nur bei Volumenänderung vermindern erhöhen, z.B. wenn ein kreisförmiger Querschnitt oval (-> Querschnittsverminderung ->  Volumenverminderung) wird. Wenn bei einem Reifen 2-5% des Umfangs das Volumen um 2-5% vermindern, ist der Effekt für den Latsch und Ähnliches unter dem Promille-Bereich. Das können wir getrost vergessen. Die Volumenverminderung ist aber in der Tat der Grund für das Federn des Luftreifens bei Stößen.


> - Das der Druck nicht gleichmäßig verteilt ist, sondern wahrscheinlich maximal im Zentrum der Aufflagefläche sein könnte. Keine Ahnung welchen Einfluss das hat.


Keinen, weil es nicht möglich ist. Die Grundeigenschaft des Druckes ist, dass er in einem verbundenen Volumen überall gleich ist und senkrecht auf alle Flächenelemente die gleiche Kraft ausübt. Darauf beruhen Hydraulik und Pneumatik.

(Sachkorrektur)


----------



## tombrider (24. April 2014)

Ich habe in meiner Zweiradmechaniker-Ausbildung gelernt, daß zwei in der Karkasse identische Reifen bei gleichem Druck mit der gleichen Fläche aufliegen, egal wie breit sie sind. Der breitere Reifen liegt mehr über die Breite auf und der schmalere mehr über die Länge. Mit dem Effekt, daß der schmalere sich auf dieser längeren Strecke tiefer eindrücken muß, also mehr walkt.


----------



## fred-star (24. April 2014)

Das passt alles sehr gut zum thema, wenn iht dem te damit sagen wollt das er die Auflagefläche des reifens vermindern soll um ihn beim bremsen weniger zu belasten. Also knall ihn voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (24. April 2014)

fred-star schrieb:


> Das passt alles sehr gut zum thema, wenn iht dem te damit sagen wollt das er die Auflagefläche des reifens vermindern soll um ihn beim bremsen weniger zu belasten. Also knall ihn voll


Damit würde er aber nur einen kleinen Teil des Reifens um so mehr beanspruchen, und sich somit einen "Bremsplatten" fahren.


----------



## fred-star (24. April 2014)

Finde fachliches diskutieren auch schön nur hilft das meiste dem te nicht weiter. Mein Tipp der sicher schon genant wurde weniger bremsen bessere kurventechnik erlernen.


----------



## Wilddieb (24. April 2014)

Sein Problem dabei war ja, dass er absichtlich geschleudert hat und er will das in Zukunft vermeiden. Also im Grunde hat sich das ja schon erledigt. 
Die fachliche Diskussion ist zwar irgendwie lustig, aber ich persönlich bin da eher der Schätztyp was Reifendrücke angeht. Mal fahre ich ausgerüstet, mal fahre ich nicht ausgerüstet, mal einen staubigen Trail, mal einen feuchten Trail…

Die Felgenbreite spielt natürlich auch noch ne Rolle, besonders was Seitenhalt und Komfort angeht. Aber da kann man sich dumm und dämlich rechnen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass man am Ende doch alles Variabel ist.


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Der TE hat zugegeben, daß er zu hohen Druck bevorzugt. Und es ist möglich, daß er auf die Idee kommt, extrabreite Reifen zu montieren. Deswegen passt der Hinweis darauf, daß breitere Reifen beim gleichen Druck härter sind, perfekt zum Thema.
Daß diese einfache Tatsache immer wieder mit den wildesten Ausflüchten geleugnet wird, ist nicht meine Schuld. Aber ein interessantes Phänomen...



Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Ingenieur. Kann ja sein, das ich etwas nicht berücksichtige. Klär mich auf.
> Ich hätte den niedrigeren erlaubten Maximaldruck bei breiteren Reifen jetzt einfach über die Reifenfläche interpretieren. Wenn der Reifen breiter ist, hat er eine größere Fläche. Größere Fläche bei gleichem Druck heißt, dass eine größere Gesamtkraft wirkt. Entsprechend will eine größere Kraft den Reifen von der Felge drücken. Ähnlich wie bei Luftpumpen: Hat die Pumpe einen breiteren Kolben, ist es anstrengender zu pumpen, weil der Druck auf eine größere Kolbenfläche wirkt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie sich die Reifengeometrie/Material/Materialspannung auswirkt. Ich guck mir das mit der Kesselformel später nochmal woanders an. Auf wiki klangs für mich nicht so relevant für diesen Fall.


Deiner früheren Theorie zufolge hängt die Felgenbelastung nur von der Kontaktfläche zwischen Reifen und Felge ab, aber nicht von der Reifenbreite. Jetzt beschreibst du etwas, das genau so funktioniert wie die Spannung aber etwas anderes als die Spannung sein soll. Ich kann ja verstehen, daß man eine Diskussion nicht verlieren will, aber irgendwann wird's albern. Z.B. wenn man eine durch Reifeninnendruck hervorgerufene Kraft dadurch leugnen will, daß sie ja bei einem platten Reifen nicht existiert.


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Wenn die Spannkraft keine relevante Größenordnung erreicht, was ist dann mit der EX721 los? Ist die aus Glas statt aus Aluminium?


----------



## SofusCorn (24. April 2014)

Naja, sie haben schon recht. Diese "wieso ist das so"-Frage geht schon mehr Richtung off-topic Fachdiskussion, aber die finde ich persönlich am interessantesten. ;P



RetroRider schrieb:


> Deiner früheren Theorie zufolge hängt die Felgenbelastung nur von der Kontaktfläche zwischen Reifen und Felge ab, aber nicht von der Reifenbreite. Jetzt beschreibst du etwas, das genau so funktioniert wie die Spannung aber etwas anderes als die Spannung sein soll.



Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, dass die Felgenbelastung nur von der Kontaktfläche zwischen Reifen und Felge abhängt. Es gibt auch keine frühere Theorie von mir, da meine Interpretation alle einfach auf p=F/A aufbauen. Da hat sich ja nichts dran geändert. Die Kesselformel/Spannung im Material usw. machen bestimmt Sinn, wenn man berechnen will, mit welcher konkreten Kraft der Reifen an der Felge zieht bei verschiedenen Luftdrücken und Reifenbreiten. Allerdings hat das für mich jetzt weniger was mit dem Thema zu tun, dass wir vorher diskutiert haben.



RetroRider schrieb:


> Z.B. wenn man eine durch Reifeninnendruck hervorgerufene Kraft dadurch leugnen will, daß sie ja bei einem platten Reifen nicht existiert.



Okay, ich habe diese Posts zu Spannung anfangs falsch interpretiert. Ich dachte erst du wolltest mehr Richtung Materialeigenschaften ("Spannung Einfluss auf Härte"). Also das der Reifen selbst schon eine gewisse (Vor-)Spannung durch das Reifenmaterial/geometrie hat usw. Darum gings also gar nicht.
Ich glaube das Problem ist ein ganz anderes. Wir reden total aneinander vorbei, oder?! Wie gesagt, ich les mir nachher nochmal das zur Kesselformel durch, vielleicht geht mir ja ein Licht auf.  
Ich bin generell wenig darin interessiert an meiner Interpretation grundlos fest zu halten. Sobald ich etwas anderes nachvollziehbarer finde, akzeptiere ich das auch. Keine Angst.



tombrider schrieb:


> Ich habe in meiner Zweiradmechaniker-Ausbildung gelernt, daß zwei in der Karkasse identische Reifen bei gleichem Druck mit der gleichen Fläche aufliegen, egal wie breit sie sind. Der breitere Reifen liegt mehr über die Breite auf und der schmalere mehr über die Länge. Mit dem Effekt, daß der schmalere sich auf dieser längeren Strecke tiefer eindrücken muß, also mehr walkt.



Jup, macht Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Ja, ich glaube das war ein Mißverständnis. Die Steifigkeit/Vorspannung des Reifens halte ich für nicht sehr relevant (obwohl verstärkte Reifen 0,5 bar weniger Druck erlauben). Die Spannung hingegen ist sehr relevant, und die Relevanz wird mit steigender Reifenbreite immer größer. Überleg dir doch mal, wie viel Spannkraft nötig ist um die Felge zu überlasten. Und dann spanne mal einen Reifen mit nur der Hälfte dieser Spannkraft in eine Vorrichtung ein. Dann wirst du sehen, daß der Reifen nur durch die Spannung schon sehr hart und belastbar ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. April 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich habe in meiner Zweiradmechaniker-Ausbildung gelernt, daß zwei in der Karkasse identische Reifen bei gleichem Druck mit der gleichen Fläche aufliegen, egal wie breit sie sind. Der breitere Reifen liegt mehr über die Breite auf und der schmalere mehr über die Länge. Mit dem Effekt, daß der schmalere sich auf dieser längeren Strecke tiefer eindrücken muß, also mehr walkt.


Das hast du gut gelernt.  Es ist eine Folgerung aus F=p*A = p*b*L. Die Kraft ist wirkender Druck p mal die wirksame Fläche A. Diese ist (bei einer Rechteckfläche) gegeben als A=b*L also Breite mal Länge (Latsch). Bei ovalen Flächen kommt dann nur noch irgendetwas mit pi dazu. Das ändert im Prinzip nichts. A=p*L muss konstant bleiben. Als je breiter b desto kürzer L.

Korrigiert s. nächstes Posting.


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> [...] Die Kraft ist wirkender Druck p geteilt durch die wirksame Fläche A. [...]


Sprüche die klug klingen, müssen offenbar Nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun haben. Wenn überhaupt, dann ist F = p * A. Aber ich schreib's gerne zum dritten Mal: Wenn man da konkrete Zahlen einsetzt (wer macht denn sowas?), stellt sich heraus, das das nicht die ganze Wahrheit ist (interessiert aber Keinen).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Sprüche die klug klingen, müssen offenbar Nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun haben. Wenn überhaupt, dann ist F = p * A.


AUUUUUUUAAA!!!!
Tonnen von Asche über mein Haupt. Aber ich wusste ja, dass dieser Tag einmal kommen würde.


> Aber ich schreib's gerne zum dritten Mal: Wenn man da konkrete Zahlen einsetzt (wer macht denn sowas?)


Ich z.B., nur gerade nicht im Moment.
Das gute ist, dass die Folgerung auch mit der falschen Formel richtig ist. 

Aber ich verbessere mal mein Posting zuvor, OK?


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Ich hab's grad mal mit Wellpappe nachgemessen. Der Latsch ist doch viel größer als ich angenommen habe. Aber trotzdem bin ich der Druckformel zufolge plötzlich 30 kg leichter.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem bin ich der Druckformel zufolge plötzlich 30 kg leichter.


Auf dem Vorderrad oder auf dem Hinterrad?


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Ist doch wurscht, wenn ich das betreffende Rad zu 100% belaste. Mit dem Einrad hab ich's auch getestet. 
Auf jeden Fall spielt in der Wirklichkeit nicht nur der Druck sondern auch die Breite eine Rolle. Warum springt sonst ein 100mm-Reifen mit 0,5 bar viel zu stark rum, während ein 50mm-Reifen mit 2 bar das Problem nicht zeigt? Was meinst du, wie krass der Unterschied ist, wenn man in den 100mm-Reifen auch 2 bar reinknallt?


----------



## RetroRider (24. April 2014)

Da fällt mir noch ein Beispiel ein: Wenn der Reifen auf einer spitzen Kante steht, ist die Auflagefläche Null. Weil die Kante eine Linie und keine Fläche ist. Selbst 5 bar ergeben mit 0 cm² multipliziert 0 kg. In der Praxis kann der Reifen aber trotzdem noch etliche kg tragen. Daran sieht man, daß die Spannung in der Reifenwand nicht einfach ignoriert werden kann.


----------



## SofusCorn (24. April 2014)

Liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass die Druckverteilung wohl doch nicht gleichmäßig über den Latsch verteilt ist. Siehe wiki-Bild dazu:
rot 





"Abdruck des Reifens, Druckverteilung farblich gekennzeichnet"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reifenaufstandsfläche

Da steht auch, dass die Kontaktflächengröße nicht linear steigt, wenn das Gewicht steigt, was man bei F = A * p erwarten würde. Ursache wäre z.B. die Reifengeometrie.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contact_patch

Suchbegriffe, wo man wahrscheinlich noch mehr erfahren kann: Latch, contact patch, footprint tire

Hier ist nochn link, der ziemlich treffend zu unserer Diskussion passt, schaff ich aber jetzt nicht mehr zu lesen. 
http://www.performancesimulations.com/fact-or-fiction-tires-1.htm


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein Beispiel ein: Wenn der Reifen auf einer spitzen Kante steht, ist die Auflagefläche Null. Weil die Kante eine Linie und keine Fläche ist. Selbst 5 bar ergeben mit 0 cm² multipliziert 0 kg. In der Praxis kann der Reifen aber trotzdem noch etliche kg tragen. Daran sieht man, daß die Spannung in der Reifenwand nicht einfach ignoriert werden kann.


Natürlich nicht. Die angegebene einfache Formel trifft nur zu, wenn die Auflagefläche *eben* ist. Beispiel wäre ein Luftballon, den du gegen eine Wand drückst. Aber auch hier ist die Gummideformation nicht zu vernachlässigen, wie man durch einfaches Ziehen,  Drücken und Scheren von Gummi feststellt. Die Walkarbeit geht z.B. allein auf die Deformation des Reifengummis zurück.



Ecksofa schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass die Druckverteilung wohl doch nicht gleichmäßig über den Latsch verteilt ist. Siehe wiki-Bild dazu:
> rot
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nun auch nicht verwunderlich, denn die Kräfte, die der Reifen gegen Deformation seiner Form ausübt, muss der Innendruck nicht mehr aufbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (25. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein Beispiel ein: Wenn der Reifen auf einer spitzen Kante steht, ist die Auflagefläche Null. Weil die Kante eine Linie und keine Fläche ist. Selbst 5 bar ergeben mit 0 cm² multipliziert 0 kg. In der Praxis kann der Reifen aber trotzdem noch etliche kg tragen. Daran sieht man, daß die Spannung in der Reifenwand nicht einfach ignoriert werden kann.


Naja, 0 wird das nie werden, eine echte Linie wirst du nie bekommen, da sind immer zwei Dimensionen im Spiel. Auch die Linie hat eine Länge und eine Breite. Zwar möglicherweise sehr schmal, aber >0.


----------



## RetroRider (25. April 2014)

Von mir aus haben Reifen in der Theorie kein undehnbares Gewebe und keine aus Gesamtfläche * Druck resultierende Spannkraft. Die Felgenhersteller und die Realität sehen das anders. Pumpt doch einfach mal einen 100mm-Fatbike-Reifen auf 8 bar auf. Das klappt doch mit einem 20mm-Reifen auch, also kann doch der 100mm-Reifen dann nicht härter sein, oder? Ist doch der gleiche Druck.
Zur Not kann man das Experiment auch mit einem 60mm-Reifen machen. Sollte locker ausreichen, um zu merken, daß der breitere Reifen beim gleichen Druck wohl doch härter ist. Aber keine Sorge - nicht in der Theorie. Nur in der Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Leon96 (25. April 2014)

@Jesh 
Du hast ja jetzt mit Panzerband den Mantel geflickt, richtig?
Das ist definitiv keine längerfristige Lösung, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass sich der Schlauch an dem Panzerband mit der Zeit kaputtscheuert.
Eigene Erfahrung. Bei mir hat die Methode noch nie länger als 700 Kilometer gehalten.
Fürs nächste mal; übers Panzerband, wenn vorhanden, noch ein Stück Schlauch, das hält bombe.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. April 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Naja, 0 wird das nie werden, eine echte Linie wirst du nie bekommen, da sind immer zwei Dimensionen im Spiel. Auch die Linie hat eine Länge und eine Breite. Zwar möglicherweise sehr schmal, aber >0.


Die Formel definiert den Zusammenhang zwischen Druck und Kraft auf eine Fläche, die ihm ausgesetzt ist. Wo keine Fläche ist, kann man sie nicht anwenden. Aber sogar im Fall einer 1d-Linie, die auf den Reifen drückt, erhält man eine Reaktionskraft des Luftdrucks. Durch die Deformation wird das Luftvolumen kleiner. Man hat Arbeit W=p(V1-V2) längs eines Weges (Linie hineindrücken, isotherm) verrichtet. Dazu braucht man eine Kraft. Des weiteren kommt noch die Deformation des Gummis dazu. Niemand sagt, dass die Rechnung dazu einfach ist.
Aber worum geht es jetzt eigentlich überhaupt?


----------



## sp00n82 (25. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Aber worum geht es jetzt eigentlich überhaupt?


Gute Frage. Ich glaube, letzens waren wir noch bei "Breiterer Reifen = weniger Druck möglich bei gleicher Härte".


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... Zur Not kann man das Experiment auch mit einem 60mm-Reifen machen. Sollte locker ausreichen, um zu merken, daß der breitere Reifen beim gleichen Druck wohl doch härter ist. Aber keine Sorge - nicht in der Theorie. Nur in der Wirklichkeit.


Die Diskussion leidet an dieser Stelle einfach darunter, dass nicht klar (definiert) ist, was die Härte eines Reifens ausmacht. Bei normalen Materialien versteht man unter Härte die Energie, die nötig ist, um einen definierten (bleibenden!) Eindruck zu erzeugen. Man kann eine Härte für elastisches Material natürlich analog definieren. Beispiel: Welche Arbeit muss ich aufwenden, um einen 5mm dicken Nagel bis zum vollen Durchmesser in den Schlauch einzudrücken?

Ob das aber mit dem subjektive Empfinden konform geht, ist eine andere Frage. Woran machst du also die Härte eines Reifens fest?



Leon96 schrieb:


> Fürs nächste mal; übers Panzerband, wenn vorhanden, noch ein Stück Schlauch, das hält bombe.


Kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin einen ganzen Winter durch so gut gefahren. Aber dann kam der Tag, an dem ich ein Scheuern an der Hinterradstrebe bemerkte. Der Schlauch kam herausgewulst und scheuerte. Aber die letzten 5 km habe ich auch noch so geschafft.


----------



## RetroRider (25. April 2014)

Vorschlag: Wir differenzieren zwischen Tragfähigkeit und Federhärte. Beides ist beim breiteren Reifen beim gleichen Druck größer. Die Tragfähigkeit ist größer, weil bei zunehmender Last mehr Zuwachs an Aufstandsfläche möglich ist. Die Federhärte ist größer, weil die Spannung in der Reifenwand größer ist.
Die Federhärte ist die Kraft, mit der der Reifen ausfedert. Wenn ich 2mal mit dem gleichen Reifen in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit und im gleichen Winkel auf die gleiche Wurzel fahre, aber beim 1. Mal einen Meter und beim 2. Mal nur 5 cm zur Seite gekickt werde, war beim 1. Mal die Federhärte zu groß. Genau das Problem hatte ich mit dem 2.4er X-King RaceSport. Da war Alles über 1,5 bar nicht geländetauglich. Mit der 2.2er-Version geht auch 1,8 bar.

Zum Thema: Warum kauft sich der TE nicht einfach einen neuen Reifen? Ich würde auch den IRC Trail Bear 2.25 vorschlagen. Aber den gibt's seit Neuestem in Deutschland nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich zu gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis.


----------



## sp00n82 (25. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Warum kauft sich der TE nicht einfach einen neuen Reifen? Ich würde auch den IRC Trail Bear 2.25 vorschlagen. Aber den gibt's seit Neuestem in Deutschland nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich zu gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis.


War wohl nur ein schneller Fix, weil er eine Tour machen wollte. Ansonsten auf jeden Fall, zumal das Teil ja fast nur noch ein Slick ist inzwischen.
Ich würde übrigens den Geax Gato TNT in 2.3 empfehlen, aber den gibts auch so gut wie nicht mehr in Deutschland. Hier noch für 29€, aber dafür mit 10€ Versand.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Warum kauft sich der TE nicht einfach einen neuen Reifen?


Bist du jeck?
Worüber sollen wir denn dann diskutieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (25. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bist du jeck?
> Worüber sollen wir denn dann diskutieren?


----------



## sp00n82 (25. April 2014)

Als ob wir nen Grund dafür bräuchten...


----------

